# speaker sizes?



## truckramrod (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll be upgrading the speakers in my girlfriends 95 200sx and my 92 Sentra XE.
From what I've seen on www.sounddomain.com is the 200sx takes 7" speakers all around and the sentra has 4X6s in the front and 7s in the rear.
So will oversized 6 1/2s or 6 3/4s work. I have no problem drilling. I am familiar with 6 1/2s and all that just not with Nissan's sizing. I want to replace the rear speakers with some cheap $10 replacements and put nice component sets in the front doors of the cars. Anyone here ever used the replacement Scoshe speakers or any others at that?

BTW I took off the doorpanel of the 200sx and the speaker in the door has a really big frame, but a small cone, maybe 5.5 inches in diameter at most, I just wonder why the frame of the speaker is so large.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

the b13 uses 6.5's all the way around, i think the b14 is the same.
edit: nissan was cost oriented, they made the holes big enough for the 6.5s all the way around, but only used 4x6s and 5.25's in them, they had big mounting brackets to get the speakers to sit in the holes.


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

B14 is the same. You can even go as big as 6 3/4. Just remember even though some speakers are the right size you still might have to drill some new holes. My alpines were 6.5 but the holes didn't match up so i drilled some new ones.


----------

